
Water recedes at Devils Hole in Nevada after an earthquake (March 20th, 2012) - curtis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6h82PIi_-0&feature=email
======
gus_massa
Some context:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devils_Hole](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devils_Hole)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Guerrero%E2%80%93Oaxaca_e...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Guerrero%E2%80%93Oaxaca_earthquake)

